# Too much clamping pressure when using epoxies.



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Epoxies shrink significantly when setting. So do aliphatic glues like tight bond. the difference is that there is much less penetration into the wood surface with epoxies. The epoxies have a better standalone strength(better in shear and more flexible). So they are good for loose or open joints. Too much clamping pressure in these situations I think, will work against me. As the epoxy sets and shrinks it pulls more into the opening and away from the wood. I seem to have better results with little or no clamping pressure in these situations. Am I way off base or not?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Pontic
Actully Fine Woodworking did a test on different glues in different conditions with different woods, test included joinery that was too tight of joint, and too loose and they found Polyvinyl acetate outperformed even epoxies in every test.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

So good ol' tight bond wins again!


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are the results from the test Jim speaks of:


----------

